# Canada Express Entry Profle Probledm



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

I was trying to create online profile for Canada new online express system. During fulfilling all information, i was stucked on one point.

Under "Study and Languages" ->"Education history"->"Complete/full academic years"

Now, my course length was 1.5 years and when i insert "1.5" in the box, the system doesn't accepted this number, but when i put 2 or 1 under the Complete/full academic years, it does accept.

Now, this sound bit technical Gliche. Now guys, wondering do you know how to sort this out. Since, my course length was 1.5 years, i can only put 1.5, not 2 or 1 year. 

Please assist on this

Cheers


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys,

I am facing a unique problem. I am eligible for Express Entry application. However, when I started filling the form, I realized that the name of my college (masters) is missing in the online form. Can anyone help on this?? I don't know how to proceed now!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gauraw said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am facing a unique problem. I am eligible for Express Entry application. However, when I started filling the form, I realized that the name of my college (masters) is missing in the online form. Can anyone help on this?? I don't know how to proceed now!



Maybe it isn't recognized as being a legitimate school.


----------

